#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: StradConstruction της 3DR

## nikolas312

Πωλείται StradConstruction της 3DR: Base + PLUS + PROM + DOK + NOMOS + PLATE (συμπεριλαμβάνονται κλειδί, βιβλία, cd, κλπ, όλα καινούργια), τιμή 1.100¤, συζητήσιμη (αρχική 2.400¤).

----------

